# Carb craving at night!!!



## GOtriSports (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if you had any advice to working on my carb cravings? Usually around 8:00PM my body just starts begging me for carbs. I do not starve myself of carbs duuring the day and usually have had about 120-140g of carbs by 8:00. Any advice on what I can do to control my cravings?


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't eat them until 8PM at night. I only crave carbs at night when I've been eating them in the daytime. When I don't eat them all day, I don't crave 'em at night.


----------



## GOtriSports (Jul 29, 2008)

It is hard for me not to eat them because I am currently taking anabolic pump which requires you to eat a 40-50g complex carb meal 15 minutes after you take the pill. And that is three times a day!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 29, 2008)

So quit taking the anabolic pump.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2008)

eat more fruits add some more fats to keep you full and kill cravings....works for me.


----------



## ironfreak2 (Jul 30, 2008)

more fruits would help


----------



## squanto (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe you are going too long between meals and need a snack? I always crave carbs when I'm really starving.


----------



## pobi (Jul 31, 2008)

*no carbs please.*

i think the best solution to your problem is self discipline. because lets say that eventhough your taking some medicines for example just to control the movements of your stomach. yourself is the best answer to your carb cravings this has been tried and tested eversince.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 31, 2008)

pobi said:


> i think the best solution to your problem is self discipline. because lets say that eventhough your taking some medicines for example just to control the movements of your stomach. yourself is the best answer to your carb cravings this has been tried and tested eversince.



Some people are more sensitive than others.  Carbs to me is like crack.  If youre watching your intake and youre sensitive like me, I suggest some artificial sweetners for a time, jello with light or no sugar whip cream, cottage cheese.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2008)

drinking more water helps me.  or i do like the poster above, and eat something sugar free like a popsicle


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you on a cut or something?  120G carbs doesn't sound like much for a guy..........


----------



## HOOPIE (Jul 31, 2008)

When i have cravings in the evening for anything i will have celery sticks with splenda.  Can  eat them till your full and taste pretty good.  During contest prep its a life saver...


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 9, 2008)

Built said:


> Don't eat them until 8PM at night. I only crave carbs at night when I've been eating them in the daytime. When I don't eat them all day, I don't crave 'em at night.




You have to eat *some* carbs, right?

I agree that eating very few carbs has a remarkable way of killing carbohydrate cravings.

But I don't think not eating carbs is such a great idea. At least for most people.

To the OP, have you tried eating very bulky, low energy foods? Veggies and berries always help me with my carbohydrate cravings. Although I seldom get them, even though I eat at least as many carbs as you if not more each day.

Also, are you eating enough calories?


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 9, 2008)

pobi said:


> i think the best solution to your problem is self discipline. because lets say that eventhough your taking some medicines for example just to control the movements of your stomach. yourself is the best answer to your carb cravings this has been tried and tested eversince.



What?


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm fairly confident in saying I don't have to eat some carbs, nope. 

If we're playing games with words, okay, I get a little in my chunk of avocado that I eat with tuna and cottage cheese for breakfast. But I think we both know that's not what we're talking about here.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 10, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm fairly confident in saying I don't have to eat some carbs, nope.
> 
> If we're playing games with words, okay, I get a little in my chunk of avocado that I eat with tuna and cottage cheese for breakfast. But I think we both know that's not what we're talking about here.



Except for vegetables in general I would assume. But even then that is an extremely low carbohydrate intake.

I have no doubt that it works for you, obviously I can see that it does.

But that is unique in my opinion.

Most people can't sustain a diet like that. I know I couldn't. I wouldn't be able to function that way.

Also, I have found that for me it's not necessary to limit carbs to that extent in order reach my desired leanness. Of course, I will also never be as lean as you. (You look awesome, BTW).

But everybody is different and this is a good example of that.


----------



## Built (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you Vanessa, I appreciate the props. 

I actually moderate a board full of people who diet like I do, so you'd be surprised how well most people take to a lower carb diet, once they're used to it - particularly those of us who are unfortunte enough to be among the ranks of the "formerly-fat". That being said, I don't think it's necessary to limit carbs to lean out - the best I can say about a lower carb diet is that I feel more comfortable on lower calories that way.

If you don't (and many don't!), keep 'em wherever they are comfortable. 

Mine average around 100-150g a day; as low as 50-60g on non-training days, and as high as 600g on carbups, although a "typical" higher carb training day for me is in the 120-200g range. Nothing magic about the number, just where I manage to find a balance between performance and satiety.


----------

